
Console Repairmen Explain Why Cockroaches Love PS4s - anjalik
http://kotaku.com/console-repairmen-explain-why-cockroaches-love-ps4s-1794393470
======
jhasse
I've never seen a cockroach in my whole life and never heard of anyone having
problems with them. I only know about them from American movies and TV series
(e.g. ALF).

~~~
DKnoll
It depends where you live. The technician in the article is from NYC, where
cockroaches are prevalent (also a common setting for American sitcoms).

~~~
PhantomGremlin
I haven't lived in NYC in over 40 years, but I still remember the roaches.
It's not something you easily forget.

That's the problem with high density older apartments. Your neighbors' roaches
are your roaches, your neighbors' mice are your mice. Etc.

About the worst I've had to deal with in suburbia was an invasion of carpenter
ants. An eco-friendly exterminator easily took care of them.

